# A pup grows up: Freyja



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

I haven't done one of these picture threads before, I thought it would be fun to post pictures of Freyja as she grows. We adopted her at 8 weeks old (if I believe her "breeder" we will use that term loosely here) and she is 14 weeks now. She is the second puppy we have raised in 2 years, first one I'm trying to remember to document week by week in pictures. 

Here goes

8weeks old new to the house, I had the bathe her as soon as we brought her home because she reeked of smoke, poor thing. 


9 weeks couch cuddles 


10 weeks, Remus is her best friend


11 weeks


12 weeks playing in the yard with Remus


13 weeks getting leggy

Hubby took pics while we were hiking this weekend, I need to get them from him and I will post them.


----------



## jsca (Dec 10, 2013)

omg she is ridiculously adorable. what is her suspected mix?


----------



## greenmaria (Oct 9, 2013)

Aw, what a cutie!!


----------



## SnapV (May 14, 2013)

So cute! I love to see them grow


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Her mother is a mid-midlow content wolf dog. Her owner thought she was high content but she wasn't. Her other part was Siberian husky, really pretty dog. The owner is a friend of one of hubby's coworkers. Her father was supposed to be the owners Great Dane/American Bulldog mix, it was an "oops litter", but none of the puppies really looked like that cross. Most of the others sort of looked like huskies. The two other girls were light marked one with gold eyes one with green eyes. The male looked more like Freyja but lighter markings and his eyes were blue. Their mother had gold eyes and the agouti grey color but all blended, no real markings. Their alleged father was solid brindle. I'm begining to wonder if there was not either a second father or they were not incorrect about the father because she looks German Shepherd mix to me. The other puppies had smaller ears that were already standing with the exception of the one male.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Weekend hike at the lake. Quality is not great because hubby took them with his cell phone. I may see what the kids got with their cameras later. 


my Freyja what a big nose you have. Her one eye is half blue, it looks all swirly in person. 


Ready to give up, she eventually decided she wanted some one to carry her but no one was willing. She kept trying to get my friend's dog to carry her.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

I completely forgot to post last weeks pics. Here she is at 15weeks

toys are too much work




But you got up...

I think the older she gets the more she looks like a German Shepherd mix. We took her out to a couple of local pet shops this weekend and that was the predominant guess, when she was little everyone used to guess Akita.


----------



## jsca (Dec 10, 2013)

I def. think she looks pretty shepherd-y now. My shepherd mix has similar ticking on her paws for what it's worth, however I have no idea if that comes from the shepherd in her or another breed. 

Whatever she is, I'm in love with her :-D


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Awww so cute


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Adorable!!


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks guys. I'm trying to enjoy her now that she seems to be housebroken (fingers crossed) and just up to normal naughty puppy mischief. I just want to know what she is going to look like grown up. She is getting too heavy to carry.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

You have two great/cute dogs!


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> You have two great/cute dogs!


Thank you. I feel bad I haven't posted pics of my other dogs. I started a thread with pics of everyone to make up for it. LOL

More pics of Freyja, she is 16weeks now.


way bigger than Blue now


She has sort of a "mane" of gold/blond 


next to Remus who is 24inches tall and 55lbs full grown


trying out her new easy walk harness. She was none too impressed and refused to stand up or walk for quite some time. She still walks kind of funny in it. 


blegh, but at least it is pink...


----------



## DoggyLover000 (Apr 14, 2014)

Whatever breed she is, she is absolutely adorable!


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Thank you, the bigger she gets the more I think she is Husky/GSD mix. 17weeks and the scale at Petsmart this weekend said 30lbs. She is over half Remus's weight and looks so tall next to him. I didn't get very good pictures this week because of the rain/Easter. 

 

Wrestling with Pippin, he didn't like our dogs until Freyja arrived. No idea why he likes her, the other dogs never bugged him and she tries to eat him but he is totally in love with her. He also seems to like my son's puppy Dove. 


My girls at play. Not sure how we wound up with three girl dogs (I actually prefer male dogs but...). Freyja loves playing with Dove and Blue, she is very sweet and lays down to play. She is actually very good even out and about when she meets other small dogs, we got loads of compliments at Petsmart on her polite behavior. She did sneak up behind a gentleman and lick his calf though. Still needs some work with people, she just loves them all.


----------



## Chichan (Apr 1, 2014)

Wow she's getting so big 
Very cute!
And better a too friendly dog than an aggressive one


----------



## XenaWarrior (Apr 22, 2014)

She is gorgeous. I love her ears and colors.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

She's a beauty in every way!


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Thank you, I think she is super cute but I am biased. She is changing so fast, getting close to as big as Remus now. 

Chichan, you are very right better over friendly than aggressive. We are working hard to socialize her and teach her how to greet people. We took her out again this weekend, first we went Blue Bonnet hunting (because when you live in TX you have to take pictures with Blue Bonnets) and then we stopped in Petsmart again for more socializing time. Dove did much better this week and Freyja had fun meeting people. She got to make friends with a 3 year old little girl and her family, didn't jump or lick too much.  She did eat several Blue Bonnets, I think it might be her goal to eat one of every flower she sees. 

XenaWarrior, I am in TX too. My friend was stationed at Ft Hood for a couple of years. OT but just wanted to say Hi!


They taste like sky


I see your camera


Flower eating shame face


I eated too many flowers....


you see nothing


Freyja is a pretty girl


----------



## Chichan (Apr 1, 2014)

Her one pricked ear and the other one that's still slightly floppy is too adorable !!
I wonder if she'll always have that


----------



## Petmagasin (Apr 24, 2014)

cute dogs!


----------



## greenmaria (Oct 9, 2013)

She's getting so big! I love the white on her nose. What a cutie.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

She's too cute for words. All your dogs are!


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

She is a beauty!! I love her coat/markings too, so unique.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Chichan said:


> Her one pricked ear and the other one that's still slightly floppy is too adorable !!
> I wonder if she'll always have that


LOL I don't know. For a while it looked like they were both going to stand and then the one just fell down. Remus had one ear that drooped until he was 6months old or so and now his ears stand so I guess we'll see. It gives her personality though so I will miss it if it stands. 



greenmaria said:


> She's getting so big! I love the white on her nose. What a cutie.


I am surprised every time I pick her up (which is getting back breaking now) or I see her next to Remus how big she really is. She's not my baby puppy anymore. She has changed so much in 10weeks. 



d_ray said:


> She's too cute for words. All your dogs are!


Thank you, she gets away with a lot because she is so cute. She is really pretty well behaved for being so young. 



CandyLeopard said:


> She is a beauty!! I love her coat/markings too, so unique.


Thank you it is neat looking back at how much her coat has changed. I think she is starting to grow into her adult coat and markings now.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Baby girl is 19weeks old now. She is not looking so little and when she races around the yard with Remus she can almost keep up with him. I tried really hard to get comparison shots of them to show how big she is next to him but they kept laying down.




or standing at an odd angle




at this rate she will be as big as him within the month


I has a stick


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh so cute. She has gotten so big.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Thank you, I think she has slowed down a bit growing now. She has really been impressing me with her intelligence. She is the sweetest dog, loves everyone she meets, people, dogs, cats ect. Though she has decided squirrels might be fun to chase. 

I am late updating this, miss a couple of weeks in here.


Freyja 20 weeks and looking quite large laying against her "big" brother. They love to lay this way (sometimes he looks a little put out when she just flops down on him but then he props his head up on her LOL). 


21 weeks, or 5months. I actually took this picture for the family post and never put it up (need to do that). I couldn't get Blue in the shot though (she ran away when I got the camera out). Took Freyja to Petsmart and she weighed in at 34.5lbs. 


22 weeks, finally some better pics. The weather has been awful, so much rain. We finally got outside. We did go to a fun dog event at the Animal shelter but totally missed taking pictures at it so these will have to do. 


Learning to fetch, she is really good at it too, always brings the toy back and drops it for me. Clever girl.


I just love this face


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

23 weeks

working on our "calm in the house" Pippin doesn't get it, he just wants to know if there is anything good for him. 


Freyja is so dignified

24 weeks, took a trip to an outdoor hockey rink to watch hubby practice derby. Freyja tagged along and got in some training. 



her down/stay is coming along beautifully.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

I completely skipped pictures last week. Between the rain and just general chaos there just weren't any. Even though we went places and did things I didn't bother to take any pictures. Oh well. 

Here is Freyja at 26 weeks, getting grown up now. 


We went to an "interactive water feature" essentially a fountain that you run through in the middle of an open air mall, so the kids could play. I brought Freyja along so she could get some more work on training around distractions. She did remarkably well after a few false starts (she is always over the top excited when we arrive anywhere). She did get up several times and want to jump in but I didn't think that was a good idea with so many little kids running around as she tends to jump on people. She did manage to stay perfectly still when a little girl ran right past her nose (I don't think the girl even saw her, we were sort of behind a planter). 


pretty girl


Showing off her new harness. She still needs working actually walking on it. I wasn't a huge fan of the ez-walk harness, she never walked right in it, like it messed with her gate. In a normal harness she pulls and flips if she sees people or is too intensely interested in something. She walks beautifully on a martingale collar though so that is what I am using on her. I would like her to be able to walk on the harness eventually, just need to keep working I guess.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

This is definitely a thread to come back to as Freyja (and Remus) are so adorable!! I'd do that "oh my gosh he's so cute" voice but I think my dog would come up and see who's gotten my attention, lol.


----------



## Kiwifruit (Jul 2, 2014)

Wow, she is beautiful! I love her colouring


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Remaru said:


> Showing off her new harness. She still needs working actually walking on it. I wasn't a huge fan of the ez-walk harness, she never walked right in it, like it messed with her gate. In a normal harness she pulls and flips if she sees people or is too intensely interested in something. She walks beautifully on a martingale collar though so that is what I am using on her. I would like her to be able to walk on the harness eventually, just need to keep working I guess.


She's so pretty! And those ears! I love the color of that harness. I pretty much ditched the no-pull harnesses as well because I was having the same problems with it. I use it occasionally if we go into a pet store, but other than that we use a regular harness. It takes time, but eventually she will learn not to pull. Ryker actually walks better in a regular harness now than with just a collar because we use the harness so often.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Aww thank you, I think we spoil her (well I know hubby does, she's his little baby LOL). 

She does really well in the neighborhood but in places with lots of little kids she wants to sniff/play with or like you said, at the pet shop, she gets rowdy and still can't control herself. Still working on it. I just don't love the no-pull and she seems to do well on the martingale. I might consider another webmaster harness like Remus has and see if that works for her. You know, cause I don't have enough dog stuff around. 

I've been really bad about taking pictures lately. It is miserable hot here or raining (weirdest summer ever) so we are only getting out late at night or not at all. I feel bad because I wanted to do pictures every week for her first year but just haven't managed it. She has really slowed down growing though, I am beginning to think she isn't going to make the 80lbs her mother weighed which seems strange. I don't know if she will pick back up soon or stay small. I need to take her in to the pet shop and weigh her again. She is still just a touch shorter than Remus and he is 24inches at the shoulder, 51lbs (he runs pretty lean). She is only 7months though. I have been having hubby work with her some on walking and training to try to prevent the issue we have with Duke and Remus where they don't really listen to anyone other than me. She will do tricks for just about anyone if she thinks she will get attention or a treat (she LOVES people and attention, she had a blast when I was babysitting a couple of weeks ago). 


Freyja is unimpressed with the weather (28 weeks)


yep, she can howl


I'm cooler than Remus (29 weeks)


her favorite toy, I don't know if her ears will ever decide what they are doing. (30weeks I think)


----------



## Rallyshark (Jul 13, 2014)

Great thread! It's awesome watching them grow up. She is such a pretty doggy!


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

love that new harness. What brand is that? She is growing into such a beautiful lady.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

luv mi pets said:


> love that new harness. What brand is that? She is growing into such a beautiful lady.


I found it on Amazon LOL. I was shopping around for something with a large handle that still had a leash attachment, so many I found didn't. I didn't want to spend too much in case she did take off growing or didn't take to it. I wanted the handle for hiking, letting the kids hold onto her (they like the handle on the back of the webmaster but it isn't big enough) and I was sort of hoping she would make it as a service dog. Doesn't look like she will work out but the harness will still work well for the other purposes. It is also great for controlling her when she wants to get over excited in greeting people. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00FAD41NY/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
This is the harness.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

She is absolutely beautiful. And I agree with the others, I love that harness.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Freyja is a "big girl" now. She is refusing to talk to me because I am making her wear this diaper around the house. Actually she is pretty thrilled about the new toys I bought her. However I must say putting a diaper on a dog that doesn't want to wear one is more difficult than getting a diaper on a wiggly toddler.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Poor Freyja, I haven't updated this in a while. It seems like she went from "puppy" to "grown up" over night. I do have a few new photos of her to add, not as many as I would like.


hiking at the lake borrowing Remus's harness. It was a bit large on her, I adjusted it to fit but I would need a smaller size I think. 


She loves to lay with Remus like this


Howl-o-ween Freyja is a "were-woof" though I think the consensus was "zombie puppy" She was a good girl and got lots of petting from the little kids. 

It is now hiking season so we should get plenty of chances for pictures out at the lake now, if it ever stops raining....

As far as growth there has been no change, she is still 21inches (shorter than Remus by 3inches) and about 43lbs. At this point we just don't expect her to do much if anymore growing.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

She's so pretty!


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

I am so bad at keeping up with this. Freyja is a grown up lady now (well mostly) had her appt to be spayed last month and recovered well. She did not appreciate the cone or the limited activity but she is back to her normal sassy self now. 




always talking, she chatters constantly


"what about second breakfast?"


for perspective, Freyja never got very large, Lad is almost as big as her now. She weighed in at 36lbs at her spay appt. At her heaviest (with her full winter coat and a little extra chunk) she was 41lbs. She is about 21inches at the shoulder. Magic is actually heavier than her and Lad is probably an inch shorter now and maybe a couple of pounds lighter (he is lanky puppy). 


I was really trying to get a picture of her pretty new collar but it is hard with the fluff. She isn't even that fluffy but just enough, she also always wants to face me when I take her picture. I finally bought her a collar, she enjoys eating paracord too much. 


"this is my toy, find a different one" they actually get along really well, they are laying on the floor next to each other chewing different toys right now and they love to play tug together or "stare and chase".


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

so cute Lad and her seem to be the best of buds.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Aw they're so cute together! Glad she recovered well from the spay!


----------



## theblueofnoon (Mar 20, 2015)

She's cute!


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Thank you, she is a bit spoiled but she is a very sweet dog. We got really lucky with her, she has been super easy and well mannered. It has been about a month since her spay and she is back to her normal self. The weather is nice so the boys took their dogs and Freyja out to play. 


Hunting Magic


she has her grown up coat, it isn't a great picture but I love her coat. 


this is my smiley face


this is the coolest spot in the yard, all of the dogs go to lay there when they are done playing.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

She does have such a beautiful coat! Her coloring is gorgeous.


----------

